# Mon Alu17" ne s'allume plus!!!! batterie trop vide? pas rechargeable !



## kruty (29 Décembre 2003)

bonjour tt le monde!

GROSSE ANGOISSE!

j'ai pas mal regardé sur les sujets existants mais je trouve pas la soluce à mon problème.
voila.

La batterie de bon Alu 17" s'est COMPLETEMENT déchargée,... et je n'arrive plus à la recharger!!! (quand je  branche l'alim : rien ne se passe, rien ne s'allume)

que faire.

Comment est-ce arrivé? (peut etre element de reponse) j'etais ds le train, je faisait du flash qd soudain message de fin de batterie "il reste 9 min avant que l'ordi ne se mette en veille...")
OK, je dis ok, comme je peut pas le brancher, je vais quitter flash, et garder mes ecouteur sur les oreilles, ... ainsi la batterie de mon mac va "mourrir" plus lentement si je me sert de l'alu 17" comme "walkman" ... je mets l'ecran au minimum, je quitte tout sauf itune...

l'ordi tiens...

tiens...

5 min..

..
10...

..15 min...

(peut etre 20 de plus que prévu!)

bon j'etait plutot content!

et hop il s'eteins: jme dit "c normal"...

arrivé à la maison, il ne ve plus rien savoir, il est resté en veille quelque temps puis s'est eteind completement...

le brancher sur secteur ne fais rien!

(bouton reset? pile? chargeur?)

d'ou viens le PB????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







merci


----------



## kruty (29 Décembre 2003)

jvais qd meme pas l'envoyer en réparation ?????


----------



## iMax (29 Décembre 2003)

Ce type de batterie devient instable lorsque le voltage devient trop bas. Si tu la laisse trop se décharger, l'électronique interne de ta batterie empêche la recharge pour éviter tout problème (explosion). Ta batterie est foutue.


----------



## kruty (29 Décembre 2003)

ben meeeeerde alors!

pfff.. pour une machine à 4000 Euros, ca fait limite ch__. (dejà qu'il marchait 1h30 - 2h00 sur batterie, au lieu des 5h00!!!!)

..

heuu donc la garantie ca marche la? si il a 6 mois le portable?
la garantie pour la batterie???


----------



## kruty (29 Décembre 2003)

bouton reset pmu?

ou ca:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449-f

PowerBook G4 (12 pouces) et PowerBook G4 (17 pouces)
1.	Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
2.	Réinitialisez le gestionnaire d'énergie en appuyant simultanément sur Maj-Contrôle-Option-bouton d'alimentation. N'appuyez pas sur la touche fn (Fonction) en même temps.
3.	Attendez 5 secondes.
4.	Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation pour redémarrer l'ordinateur.


ca peut marcher?


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Décembre 2003)

kruty a dit:
			
		

> ben meeeeerde alors!
> 
> pfff.. pour une machine à 4000 Euros, ca fait limite ch__. (dejà qu'il marchait 1h30 - 2h00 sur batterie, au lieu des 5h00!!!!)
> 
> ...



T'as qu'à pas dire que t'as fait une connerie ....


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à pas dire que t'as fait une connerie ....








 oué... mais heuuuu... comment dire.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle est OU ma connerie?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c quand meme pas normal qu'il soit HS pour une ecoute de MP3 jve dire!
quand mon telephone portable a plus de batterie, il s'eteinds (mais se recharge!), mon appareil photo aussi (il se recharge!)

le Alubook 17" est il le premiere ordinateur portable jetable? (à 4000 euros?)


moi jsuis desole j'ai pas fait de connerie, c à la machine à s'arreter qd elle veut!!!


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

J'espere que tu trouveras une solution


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Décembre 2003)

curieux, ça, normalement, on peut très bien décharger complètement la batterie, même en continuant à utiliser le PwB après le message, jusqu'à ce qu'il se mette automatiquement en veille (la batterie a son propre système de protection qui l'empêche de la décharger *vraiment complètement*, ce qui est, par contre, effectivement,  dommageable), c'est même une méthode préconisée pour redonner du peps à la batterie quand elle est un peu "fatiguée", donc ça ne devrait pas faire ça...

  si la sécurité interne de la batterie n'a pas fonctionné, c'est un défaut,  donc  &gt; échange sous garantie...


----------



## Agamben (30 Décembre 2003)

Salut !

J'ai eu une fois ce problème avec mon Titanium 867. J'avais laissé le Ti toute la nuit sur la batterie qui était presque vide. Résultat le lendemain matin : ordi éteint (plus en veille) et recharge secteur non détectée. Gros coup de froid dans tout le corps !!.
Alors j'ai enlevé la batterie du titanium et je l'ai remise. Pis j'ai branché l'adaptateur, et ho miracle la recharge s'est mise en route. Depuis évidemement, je me garde bien de renouveller une telle mise "sous vide"...
Essais déjà ça on sait jamais.


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

J'espere que cette manip marchera pour toi


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> 18h24 &gt;&gt;  J'espere que tu trouveras une solution




merci  vincmyl



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> 18h44 &gt;&gt; J'espere que cette manip marchera pour toi




merci encore vincmyl..

ben dis donc ca t'as touché cette histoire d'alubook et de batterie hein?

Mais c'est bon la. ca va aller jete remercie de ton aide précieuse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_"Si le seigneur nous entends" _


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

Moi aussi quand j'ai des pb je viens sur Macgé alors c'est normal de soutenir les autres...et puis ca peut arriver a n'importe qui alors autant connaitre la solution


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

soit...


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

toujours est il que ca: 
"PowerBook G4 (12 pouces) et PowerBook G4 (17 pouces)
1. Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
2. Réinitialisez le gestionnaire d'énergie en appuyant simultanément sur Maj-Contrôle-Option-bouton d'alimentation. N'appuyez pas sur la touche fn (Fonction) en même temps.
3. Attendez 5 secondes.
4. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation pour redémarrer l'ordinateur.
"
(lire plushaut)

ben ca marche po!

(normal la machine n'as plus de jus... on peut bien appuyer sur les boutons, ...y'a rien qui sort)


----------



## VKTH (30 Décembre 2003)

Ayant le meme ordi que toi, je voudrais bien savoir ce que tu as fait ?

Sinon, une deuxième batterie de secours pour les longs trajets, ce doit être une sécurité à prendre ?


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Ayant le meme ordi que toi, je voudrais bien savoir ce que tu as fait ?
> 
> Sinon, une deuxième batterie de secours pour les longs trajets, ce doit être une sécurité à prendre ?



heuu oui.. en fait comment dire.. la t'es à la fin du post un peu quoi..

donc, si tu ve savoir, en fait, tu prends l'ascensceur
, hop hop.. tu monte tout en haut tout en haut... et au debut, (la outu etais en arrivant sur cette pas) ben.. j'explique ce que j'ai fait...


sinon ce que j'ai fait APRES:... haa apres c different:

d'abord, j'ai dit :"merde"..
puis "merde merde".. ensuite j'ai souligné d'un "ben kes kiss pass?"...

debranche, rebrache, alim, oui non, batterie , enleve batt, remet, inverse gna gna.. combine de touche... bon pis voila.. j'en suis la..


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

Ca marche pas? Oh merde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est dingue qu'une batterie totalement vide ne veuille plus se recharger???


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

sinon la deuxieme batterie, 

si t'es OBLIGE de  tenir + de 2 heure SANS prise secteur pres de toi... ben oué fo prendre 2 batteries...

mais bon c toit ki voit..

apres je suis pas encore (glups) allé voir combien elle coute (glups  gluuups)


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche pas? Oh merde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



b'en oui! c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit à Steve Jobs !


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

Batterie supplémentaire - PowerBook 17 pouces 
154,28 neuros


youhouuuuuuu.. mais c super! 

je pensait qu'elle couterais dans les 160 euros moi!! ouff je suis soulagé!


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

* YA DU NOUVEAUUUUU *  

je suis allé voir le prix de "l'Alim" sur le store (au passage 100 euros) et il est marqué : 

Cet adaptateur secteur recharge la batterie lithium-ion lorsque le système est éteint, allumé, ou en veille. Il alimente également l'ordinateur si vous choisissez de l'utilisez sans batterie

 <font color="red"> Il alimente également l'ordinateur si vous choisissez de l'utilisez sans batterie
 </font> 

or j'ai fait des test, et il ne s'allume PAS SANS BATTERIE!

donc on avance!

il y a de forte chance que ce soit un pb soit:
-de l'ordi lui meme
-du chargeur!

(moi je pari 10$ que c'est le chargeur)


----------



## VKTH (30 Décembre 2003)

Bon, je vois que tu es de bonne humeur !


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vois que tu es de bonne humeur !



y'a eu des jours meilleurs!


----------



## Frodon (30 Décembre 2003)

Salut,

Si la manip de reset de la PMU marche pas. J'ai remarqué que debrancher l'ordi de toute source d'alimentation pendant une nuit revenait au meme.

1) Donc tu enleve la batterie
2) Tu le debranche du secteur
3) tu dors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au reveil, tu rebranche le secteur et tu essais de l'allumer (sans la batterie tout d'abord). Si ca veut pas, l'adaptateur secteur ou le Pbook a vraiment un prob.

Si ca marche, eteinds et remet la batterie, elle devrait se recharger.

A+


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

... moué.. mais jpense que ca viens du chargeur lui meme...
hmm hmm

d'un sens ca me saoulage...
il est sous garantie encore le chargeur (techniquement)


----------



## emilpatovic (18 Janvier 2004)

Salut,

1/ Une petite question, ton problème est résolu aujourd'hui? Si oui, comment?

2/ Quand tu branches ton chargeur sur ton PB, la prise s'allume en orange?

3/ Si elle ne s'allume pas, ton chargeur devient chaud au bout de 10 ou 20 minutes?

Si tu réponds: 1-non 2- non 3-oui, c'est que ton chargeur est naze. Problème connu chez Apple (et chez moi, hélas). S'il est sous garantie, tu les appelles et ils te le changent. Sinon, faut débourser les 100 et quelques euros pour t'en offrir un nouveau... Tu connais personne qui peut t'en prêter un pour essayer?


----------

